# Internet Services and Solutions Dialer



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*Dialer Opfer von 090090000092/Firma Consul....HILFE!!!!*

Hi!

Mein Problem ist, dass sich am 2.1.04 und am 4.1.04 ein Dialer bei uns eingewählt hat mit der Nummer 090090000092. Wir haben auch die angebliche Adresse durch die Telekom rausbekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um die Firma Consul in Köln. Die Rechnung, die uns diese Firma gestellt hat betrug 120€, was ich aber nicht einsehe zu zahlen, da ich ja nix von diesem Mist wollte!
Jetzt wollt ich fragen, ob hier in diesem Forum jemand ist, der auch von dieser Firma hereingelegt wurde und wollte wissen, ob er /sie vielleicht schon weiß, ob man ne Chance hat da rauszukommen?

Könnte mir bitte auch jemand sagen, wie ich den Hashwert rausfinde?Ich denke nämlich, dass ich den Dialer noch bei adaware unter Quarantäne habe, bin mir aber nich sicher, ob es wirklich dieser ieloader.dll ist, den ich hab.


Danke! :bigcry:


----------



## cicojaka (9 März 2004)

ravebabe109 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Mein Problem ist, dass sich am 2.1.04 und am 4.1.04 ein Dialer bei uns eingewählt hat mit der Nummer 090090000092. Wir haben auch die angebliche Adresse durch die Telekom rausbekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um die Firma Consul in Köln. Die Rechnung, die uns diese Firma gestellt hat betrug 120€, was ich aber nicht einsehe zu zahlen, da ich ja nix von diesem Mist wollte!




Folgendes Tun:

1. http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp? --> deine Nummer eingeben. Unter dieser Nummer sieht es vergleichsweise übersichtlich aus 


2. Hier im Forum gibt es einen " Erste-Hilfe-Kasten "

3. "Firma Consul in Köln" --> bitte PN, wer ist das??? (oder poste es hier). Ich finde nur ein HOtel in Köln. WER IST DAS??????


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2004)

Da die die Nummer zu  

RegTP-Anfrage


gehört, in einen neuen Thread abgetrennt 
tf


----------



## cicojaka (9 März 2004)

ravebabe, bitte anmelden... 

Die Seiten, die unter der von Dir angegebenen Nummer zu finden sind, werden inzwischen größtenteils mit einem INTEXUS-Dialer abgerechnet. Im Unterschied zu diesem verhält sich der vorher dort zu findende CONSUL-INFO-Dialer "etwas anders". Für Deinen konkreten Fall könnte dies eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Mit Details will ich Dich aber im Moment noch nicht langweilen... 


Weisst Du, welche Seite verantwortlich ist? Welcher Dialer??? 

Nein? Dann schau mal nach einem Ordner c:\windows\cibv und schreibe hier, was da drin steht... (nicht löschen, ohne eine Kopie erstellt zu haben) 

Falls Du jmd kennst, der sich sehr gut mit PCs auskennt, soll er evtl. ein "Image" der Festlatte oder zumindest des Ordners c:\windows erstellen (Kopie reicht nicht!) 

zusätzlich Temp-Ordner sichern (falls nicht sowieso unter c:\windows) 

und die Dateien direkt unter c:\ sicherheitshalber auch ...


Kommt dir das Bild im attachment bekannt vor? Entscheidend dabei ist, ob es einen link zu "weiteren Informationen" gab - oder nicht...


P.S.: Und vergiss nicht, mir mehr über die "Firma Consul" zu sagen. Vielen Dank!!!

cicojore aka brunojore


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

*bin auch von Firma Consul Info BV aus Köln [] worden*

Hallo 
die Adresse der Firma ist:
Consul Info BV
Bunzlauerstr. 1
50858 Köln

ich habe auch eine Rechnung erhalten die nicht berechtigt ist.
Die Telekom schreibt mir, dass sie keinen Anhaltspunkt für ein unseriöses Angebot der Firma Info BV Köln, oder einen anderen Umstand, aus dem die Zahlungspflicht entfällt feststellen konnte.
Was tun, habe nach dem Eingang der Rechnung Yaw installiert und das Programm hat den Dialer gelöscht. Jezt habe ich keine Daten mehr.
Ich bin mir aber Sicher, dass bei der ersten Einwahl kein Hinweis auf Kosten erschienen ist (erst bei einer weiteren Einwahl bzw. manuellem Start). Was tut man nun am besten?

Viele Grüße 
Wolfgang

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

*Re: bin auch von Firma Consul Info BV aus Köln [] worden*



			
				Wolfgang1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> die Adresse der Firma ist:
> Consul Info BV
> ***. 1
> ...



Kannst Du mal genauer sagen, was dich zu der Einschätzung bringt, dass da was "nicht berechtigt" war? (p.s.: das ist kein Angriff, auch wenn's etwas aggressiv klingen mag)

Ansonsten:

[sarkasmus an]

Na da schau an, diese Einschätzung ("keinen Anhaltspunkt für ein unseriöses Angebot") teilt die Telekom offenbar mit ihrem Kunden aus Panama...



			
				Jaime R.A. schrieb:
			
		

> Consul-Info BV steht für seriöses Entertainment und sicheres Surfen
> im Internet. Ihr Vertrauen ist uns wichtig!




[sarkasmus aus]


Melde dich mal an, wenn Du anderer Meinung bist 


cj

der anderer Meinung ist...


P.S.:



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Hier im Forum gibt es einen " Erste-Hilfe-Kasten "


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

@ravebaby: consul-info-dialer legen sich ab im ordner windows\cibv

da müsste er sein...



die ieloader.dll ist in c:\windows\downloaded program files\...

beides aufheben!


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

*Consul Info BV Köln*

Hallo cJ

die Belastung über ca. 120 Euro ist nicht berechtigt weil 
1. kein Hinweis auf die Kotsen erschienen ist und
2. keinerlei Gegenleistung seitens Consul erbracht wurde (ausser einer Dialer-Verbindung + Rechnung der Telekom)

Falls sich noch weitere "Kunden" von Info BV hier im Forum melden würde dies helfen. Ich würde dann auf die Telekom zugehen und die Bitte aussprechen die etwas gegen den Missbrauch zu unternehmen. Da es dann offensichtlich ist dass ich kein Einzelfall bin und ein gewerbsmäßiger Missbrauch seitens Info BV vorliegt.
Die Deutsche Telekom macht sich sonst zum Erfüllungsgehilfen von ......! Und dies kann doch nicht im Interesse der Deutschen Telekom sein (so werde ich es in den Brief an die TElekom schreiben).  
Ich habe die Rechnung bisher nicht bezahlt und habe auch nicht vor dies zu tun.

Von der Firma Consul Info BV aus Köln habe ich im Internet bisher nichts gefunden.
Weiß jemand eine Internet-Adresse bzw. welche Person hinter dieser Firma steckt.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator_


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

*Re: Consul Info BV Köln*

[gebetsmühlenmodus an]
 erste schritte... 
[gebetsmühlenmodus aus]


und zwar gründlichst...

Der Aufwand wird höher sein als der Schaden, aber es geht um viel mehr...





			
				Herr K. schrieb:
			
		

> (in einer anderen Sache)
> 
> Ich zahle damit einen Teil der Zeit zurück, die ich durch die Gemeinschaft der Internet-Anwender bei tausenden von Gelegenheiten geschenkt bekommen habe: indem Informationen und Kontakte im World Wide Web sofort verfügbar waren, wenn ich sie benötigte - zur Verfügung gestellt von Menschen, die damit einen Teil der Zeit zurückbezahlt haben, die sie durch die Gemeinschaft der Internet-Anwender bei tausenden von Gelegenheiten geschenkt bekommen haben...







			
				Wolfgang1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo cJ
> 
> die Belastung über ca. 120 Euro ist nicht berechtigt weil
> 1. kein Hinweis auf die Kotsen erschienen ist und
> 2. keinerlei Gegenleistung seitens Consul erbracht wurde (ausser einer Dialer-Verbindung + Rechnung der Telekom)



Gut, das wollte ich nur mal klargestellt wissen...




			
				Wolfagng1 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls sich noch weitere "Kunden" von Info BV hier im Forum melden würde dies helfen.



Aus diesem Grund habe ich einen Thread für Consul-Info eröffnet, in dem ich oder andere Infos sammeln sollen. 




			
				Wolfgang1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Deutsche Telekom macht sich sonst zum Erfüllungsgehilfen von ......!



Deine Meinung, meine vielleicht auch, aber wir sind nicht die Justiz!



			
				Wolfgang 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Firma Consul Info BV aus Köln habe ich im Internet bisher nichts gefunden.
> Weiß jemand eine Internet-Adresse bzw. welche Person hinter dieser Firma steckt.



Ich weiss von der Adresse erst seit ein paar Tagen... Aber ich habe schon ein paar Kölner auf die Suche geschickt und hier im Forum gibt's ja auch genug Leute aus der Ecke...

Ich sitze in Bayern und bin auf zeitraubendes Schnüffeln angewiesen, was mir Schlaf, Nerven und - wenn ich nicht aufpasse - den Familienfrieden raubt. Und was wäre, wenn die Firma identifiziert wäre? Was würde das Dir und anderen nützen? Die Firmen und Namen, die dahinter stehen, sind so ziemlich alle bekannt - das bringt alles nichts... Was Du brauchst, sind Beweise!!!

Und die RegTP, die den Dialer prüft. Wenn er sich verhält, wie Du beschreibst, kann er nicht registriert bleiben...



			
				Wolfgang1 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Grüße
> Wolfgang



bitte anmelden, danke!


cj


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*...  durch die Fa. Consul*

Hi!
Wir haben das gleiche Problem mit den 120 Eur. Auch wir sind nicht bereit auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen! Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich? Die Telekom hat uns die Auskunft gegeben, dass dieser Dialer sich ordnungsgem. angemeldet hat. Trotzdem bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen, da ich auch nicht gemerkt habe, wer mich anwählt!!!
Frechheit!
Katrin  

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Titel  editiert tf/moderator _


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

@Katrin

Na dann viel Spass beim verklagen lassen.
Ich glaube bei diesem Betrag schaltet die Telekom auch den Anschluss ab.

Frag doch mal in deiner Familie rum - vielleicht fällt da jemandem noch ein das er mehrmals OK eingegeben hat.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch mal in deiner Familie rum - vielleicht fällt da jemandem
> noch ein das er mehrmals OK eingegeben hat.



Du hast recht anonymer Gast , bei uns ist das auch passiert und nach intensivem Forschen 
hat es die Katze zugegeben, dass  sie auf der Tastatur ein Nickerchen gemacht hat.
Dies raffinierte  Vieh ruft auch immer die Stöhndienste an, deswegen haben wir jetzt 
die Nummern sperren lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

Da, wo der dialer abgeholt wird, gibt es verschiedene Arten des Dialers und die verhalten sich teilweise an verschiedenen Tagen anders als an anderen. Gleiche exe, anderer Tag, andere Nummer, manchmal probiert der Dialer sowieso mehrere Nummern, wenn ich den Beweis in meinem Saustall finde, kann man sogar 0190er-Einwahlen nach dem 15.12.03 finden - und alles hängt an einer klitzekleinen Dialer-ID...

Aber nein, ich behaupte nicht, dass da gemogelt WURDE, ich behaupte aber sehr wohl, dass da gemogelt werden KANN - somit ist es die Pflicht dessen, der Geld will, seinen Anspruch zu belegen.

([email protected]???)

Auf der anderen Seite müsste natürlich 100%ige Sicherheit bestehen, dass es keine "normale" Einwahl war... Daher verweise ich da zunehmend stärker drauf!


cj


----------



## cicojaka (24 März 2004)

Familienfrieden gefährdender Nachtrag in Bildern 

--> Fehlverhalten des users führt zu Pornozwang,

--> Dialer-ID aus Panama... Wenn JRA aber den falschen Hasen aus dem Hut zaubert???


----------



## yromyr (24 März 2004)

*Consul Info BV Köln*

Hallo,
uns hat auch die Firma Consul BV Köln mit einer netten PRS-Verbindung beglückt und tauchte folglich mit Kosten in Höhe von satten 103 Euro auf unserer Telekom Rechnung auf.

Wir haben sofort die Telekom telefonisch kontaktiert und Einwand gegen diesen Part der Rechnung erhoben. Eine nette Dame hat uns dann rasche Prüfung zugesagt, die Rechnung wurde bis zur Vorlage der Prüfung nicht abgebucht (na, immerhin...).

Ergebnis: zwei Wochen später erhielten wir ein (wie ich meine) Formschreiben der Telekom mit der Kernaussage, dass unter der Rufnummer 0900 90000092 die Firma Consul Info BV eingetragen sei und (blabla) es keine Anhaltspunkte dafür geben würde, dass es sich um einen seriösen Anbieter handeln könnte (Gute Nacht Telekom...).

Etwas gereizt hielt ich nochmals telefonische Rücksprache mit der Telekom und wies auf eine mißbräuchliche Nutzung hin. Zur Antwort bekam ich, dass ich Strafanzeige erstatten könnenoder auch die Regulierungsbehörde einschalten solle, was ich auch zu tun gedenke. Meinen weiteren Hinweis, dass es der Telekom doch langsam einmak dämmern solle, da ich nicht der einzige Betroffene wäre hatte zur Folge, dass sich der Telekom Berater anfing zu winden wie ein Aal, ihm wurde es peinlich und mir zu bunt...Gespräch beendet.

Nun werde ich schriftlich Einwand gegen die Rechnung erheben und nur den Teil der Rechnung begleichen, der nicht mit der Firma Consul in Verbindung steht. Dann Anzeige bei der Polizei und an die Regulierungsbehörde, schaun' wir einmal, ich werde berichten.

Übrigens, die besagte Firma ist über die Auskunft nicht feststellbar.


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2004)

*Re: Consul Info BV Köln*



			
				yromyr schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnis: zwei Wochen später erhielten wir ein (wie ich meine) Formschreiben der Telekom mit der Kernaussage, dass unter der Rufnummer 0900 90000092 die Firma Consul Info BV eingetragen sei und (blabla) es keine Anhaltspunkte dafür geben würde, dass es sich um einen seriösen Anbieter handeln könnte (Gute Nacht Telekom...).
> 
> Etwas gereizt ....



Ja wieso denn gereizt?? wenn, wie du schreibst,  es keine Anhaltspunkte dafür geben würde, dass es sich um einen seriösen Anbieter handeln könnte hast du doch gewonnen und die dürfen kein Geld kassieren.

Oder hast du dich nur vertippt??


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

Aber die Adresse steht doch hier... wandle deine Gereiztheit in Aktionismus um und google... Oder nütze die Infos zu "Consul Info", die du hier findest - viel bessere Ausgangspositionen kannst Du doch kaum haben 

cj


----------



## askia (9 April 2004)

*Weis jemand etwas neues zu Consul INfo BV aus Köln?*

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand etwas neues zu Consul Info BV Köln?

Die Person die dahinter steckt würde mich interessieren.
Dann könnte ich ggf. herausfinden, ob die Person schon öfters betrügerisch tätig wurde und hätte gegenüber der Telekom ein entscheidendes Argument für die Rückgabe der Lastschrift (die Telekom behautptet ja Consul Info BV wäre seriös). Ferner könnte die Lizenz bei der Regulierungsbehörde entzogen werden.

Sonst wird die Telekom evtl. das Mahnverfahren gegen mich einleiten und ggf. sogar den Anschluss sperren (darf sie das?).

Herzlichen Dank! 
Askia


----------

